# muräne???



## icediver (2. April 2001)

Hi zusammen!!
Ich war ja nun auf La Gomera Und hab dort eine Muräne gefangen.
kann man diesen  Fisch essen???
Der "Skipper" sagte ja aber ich wollte doch noch mal nachfragen!danke euch im voraus
iceText


----------



## Matte (2. April 2001)

Haste nich Inselduell gesehen ?
Todschlagen und ab ins Feuer, Mahlzeit!
Nee, aber ich bin gespannt was wieder Thomas oder Chip. sich einfallen lassen.
Muss schon sehr gute Rezepte sein weil ich kann mir nicht vorstellen so was zu verputzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2001)

Muräne kann man locker essen.
ich würde (wenn sie gross genug ist) die filets runterschneiden, salzen, in Mehl wenden und braten. Dazu ein Mischgemüse (Ratatouille) aus Zwiebeln, Tometen Paprika, Auberginen und Zucchini, mit viel Knoblauch gewürzt. Rosmarinkartoffeln und ein schöner, kühler Rosee als Beilage.
MfG


----------



## chippog (9. April 2001)

man, bin echt neidisch, hätte ich auch gerne gefangen... soll eine delikatesse sein! lebt hauptsächlich von schalentieren, was ja schon immer gutes fischfleisch erzeugt hat!! wurde und wird sogar in becken vorrätig gehalten (zucht?) leider habe ich noch keine gegessen. soll allerdings manchmal giftige stoffe durch die nahrung aufnehmen und dann nicht so gut für den magen sein. das aus oberflächlichen literaturrecherchen.

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## chippog (30. Januar 2004)

aus aktuellem anlass noch mal hochgeholt, dieses uraltthema, das ich auch schon längst vergessen hatte. und so als tipp nebenbei... schaut ruhig mal in den alten themen, bevor ihr "schon wieder" nach fischfrikadellen oder ähnliches fragt. obwohl ich ja selber einsehe, dass es einfacher ist, schnell mal eine frage reinzuhacken. aber wie gesagt, hier sind viele gute tips, von denen ihr noch gar nicht wusstet, dass ihr sie toll findet!

wo ich doch nun selber eine gefangen habe, eine muräne! die giftstoffe sind, nach neuster untersuchung im blut. es gilt sie also direkt nach dem schädelschlag zum ausbluten in den hals zu schneiden. ausserdem sind die proteinischen gifte hitzeempfindlich, 72°C habe ich irgendwo gelesen. der spanier sagte ohne auch nur auf die giftigkeit einzugehen, lange braten und ist sehr lecker. noch habe ich die pfanne nicht angemacht, aber bald! kommentar folgt, chippog


----------



## rob (30. Januar 2004)

mhhh lecker!!ich hab das in einer kleinen einheimischen gastsätte auf hiero gegessen.die haben den fisch in kleine runde scheiben geschnitten und ihn im olivenöl scharf gebraten.geschmeckt hat es sehr lecker aber die lag mir dann noch einige stunden schwer im magen.
lg rob#h


----------



## Micky Finn (30. Januar 2004)

Hab sie schon als Curry und in einer Suppe gegessen. Hab mir erzählen lassen, daß das Fleisch bei der Zubereitung gut erhitzt werden muß um eventuelle toxische Reaktionen ähnlich wie bei Barrakudas zu neutralisieren.


----------



## Jetblack (30. Januar 2004)

Die evtl. toxische Natur von Muraenen hangt wohl weniger mit dem (vorhandenen) Blutgift zusammen, als mit der Tatsache, dass sie als recht hoch stehendes Glied der Nahrungskette Gifte akkumuliert.

Hier geht es im Besonderen um die Vergiftungerscheinung Ciguatera (mit dem Algengift Ciguatoxin), die saisonal und regional auftreten kann.

Angeblich hilf da auch kein kochen.  Mittels google gibt's ne Menge Infos - mit angeblich bis zu 12% Mortalitaetsrate mit Sicherheit nix Ungefaehrliches.

Jetblack


----------



## rob (30. Januar 2004)

denkst du das mir der fisch wegen seines giftes so schwer im magen gelegen haben könnte?


----------



## chippog (30. Januar 2004)

ne rob! das war wohl ehr das gute fischfett....

meines wissens nach ist das gift ein eiweiss, protein, welches eben per temperatur denaturiert, zerstört wird. werde aber sicherheitshalber noch ein wenig surfen. denn nichts ist so gefährlich wie unausgegohrene halbwahrheiten... chippog, der bald seine muräne essen wird


----------



## spinnracer (30. Januar 2004)

Ich habe verschiedene Muränen gefangen unser Skipper meinte "nix hapa hapa"!!! So habe ich die Finger davon gelassen. Kann dir leider nur mit dieser Erfahrung dienen.


----------



## Jetblack (30. Januar 2004)

@chippog ... hier steht was:

http://www.m-ww.de/krankheiten/tropenkrankheiten/fischvergiftung.html

Danach ist das Toxin hitzebestaendig, Das weitaus duemmere ist, dass man nie im Vorfeld sicher sein kann. Gerade als Urlauber sollte man daher wohl dem Rat der Einheimischen besonders Glauben schenken. 

Jetblack


----------



## FroDo (2. Februar 2004)

Wenn es sich um dasselbe durch die Nahrungskette angereicherte Gift handelt, wie beim Barrakuda kommt es auf die Zeit und vor allem den Ort an, wo man sie gefangen hat. Ich habe schon lecker in Westafrika selbstgefangenen Barrakuda gegessen. Die Einheimischen kannten das wohl aus der Karibik stammende Problem überhaupt nicht und waren auf die Nachfrage hin einfach nur verwundert...

Muräne hab ich auch schon gefangen, die hat der Skipper begeistert selbst zum Verzehr mitgenommen, nachdem er sie aus meinem Stiefel befreit hatte, in den sie sich verbissen hatte.


----------



## chippog (4. Februar 2004)

danke für eure engagement! ich werde mal eine testreihe wagen, erst mal eine scheibe braten.  und dann fünf und dann zwanzig und dann 100 und dann, ach ja, so läng war sie auch wieder nicht. da der atlantik nicht genannt wurde, ist die wahrscheinlichkeit wohl nicht so hoch, darf sicherlich aber nicht ausgeschlossen werden. falls ich noch kann, melde ich mich mal nach meinen selbstversuchen....


----------



## fishwave (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: muräne???*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> danke für eure engagement! ich werde mal eine testreihe wagen, erst mal eine scheibe braten.  und dann fünf und dann zwanzig und dann 100 und dann, ach ja, so läng war sie auch wieder nicht. da der atlantik nicht genannt wurde, ist die wahrscheinlichkeit wohl nicht so hoch, darf sicherlich aber nicht ausgeschlossen werden. falls ich noch kann, melde ich mich mal nach meinen selbstversuchen....




Witziger thread, aber es wäre interessant in welchen Gegenden Chiguatera auftritt; Haifiscflosse ist auch begehrt und verbreitet und Haie stehen auch am Ende der Nahrungskette;


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: muräne???*

Kannste mal ein Foto posten?


----------



## PASA (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: muräne???*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor ca. 20 Jahren in der Türkei bei einem Segeltörn mal eine gefangen. Die hat der einheimische Schiffskoch lecker zubereitet (gebraten). Bis heute haben sich noch keine Vergiftungserscheinungen eingestellt.


----------



## chippog (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: muräne???*

hab noch keine zeit gehabt, weil ich zu oft im krankenhaus gelandet bin, denn schliesslich arbeite ich ja da... nö, vergiftungserscheinungen gab es keine, gebraten habe ich ihn, wie mir der mensch auf teneriffa empfohlen hat, nämlich in scheibchen und lange. es hat mir prima geschmeckt! nur die gräten waren klein und spitz und damit etwas nerviger als üblich. chipp


----------



## ErnyC (30. September 2004)

*AW: muräne???*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab nun schon meine zweite Muräne gegessen... aber muß ehrlich zugeben dass ich kein Fan davon geworden bin.
Doraden und Barsche siond mir dann schon lieber:+)

Zum Fangen dieser Fiecher kann ich nur sagen.... am bequemsten gehts mit ner kleinen Köderfischreuse.... packt zwei Sardinen rein und versenk sie abends... am nächsten morgen kann man dann "ernten"

An der Angel leisten sie kaum Gegenwehr und man kann sie ganz gediegen einkurbeln... also auch niht so der Bringer:+)

Was mich bei der Zubereitung sehr stört ist das Entfernen der Haut.... fürchterliche langwierige Arbeit:+(

viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## PASA (30. September 2004)

*AW: muräne???*

@ErnyC

Unser Koch hat die Haut in einem Stück abgezogen, das dauerte weniger als 1 Minute.


----------



## ErnyC (30. September 2004)

*AW: muräne???*

aha, also ich hab bestimmt 20min damit gekämpft bis ich das Fleisch freigelegt hatte.

Gibts da nen Trick?


----------



## PASA (30. September 2004)

*AW: muräne???*

Der hat den Fisch hinter dem Kopt rundrum eingeschnitten und dann den Kopf festgenagelt. Dann hat er die Haut in einem Stück zum Schwanz hin abgezogen.


----------



## Bondex (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: muräne???*

Also ich habe Muräne (Foto) in Griechenland beim Brandungsangeln an einer Felsküste in den Pelepones gefangen. Ich kann nur sagen: Ein Gedicht, also wirklich lecker! Ich hatte nur etwas Respekt davor, sie könne mich beißen (hatte mal irgendwo gehört die wären giftig oder beißen einem die Finger ab und solche Scherze) Darum haben wir sie nur mit der Zange angefaßt (Foto). Wir haben dann den Kopf abgeschnitten und die Fische in 10-15 cm lange Stücke (mit Haut) geschnitten. Gottseidank wuchsen überall Limonen und so haben wir welche abgerissen und den Saft über die Fischstücke gequetscht. Dann noch Salz drauf und auf einen Bambusspieß gesteckt und ab damit über´s Lagerfeuer. Dazu gab´s frisches Weißbrot, Uzo und griechischen Wein, Wir haben sie mit Genuß noch am Strand verputzt!  Sie schmecken ähnlich wie Aal, nur nicht ganz so fettig und vor allem überhaupt nicht tranig. Wir haben uns gefragt warum die auf keinem Fischmarkt zu finden waren (wahrscheinlich wegen ihrer schlangenähnlichen Erscheinung). Ach ja schlecht ist keinem von uns geworden. Einige hatten am nächsten Tag einen Brummschädel, allerdings vom Uzo, wenn ich mich nicht irre, hihihi #h


----------



## chippog (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: muräne???*

ne, gehäutet habe ich die auch nicht, sondern nur ausgenommen und gebraten. ...  chippog


----------

